# A 4 months non-paid internship with a FMT is legal or illegal ?



## Mickaelfff (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello ! 

I got an offer, from a U.S. based company in Mexico D.F., for a non-paid "práctica profesional" in marketing/communication fields, from May to August 2009. (I am not anymore student).

I spend the last 2 months to try to be sponsorised for the FM3, however the company asked me yesterday to do my internship on my 6 months' FMT.

I have ever meet this situation in the past : 
I have worked for a chinese company in China, the HR Manager ask me to work without work visa ...and I got problems with the headquarters in HK and I could'nt a letter of reference.

Now, I really need this internship to extend my network and maybe to be transfered in September.

Please,
Is it legal to accomplish a <6 months non-paid internship, with a FMT Visa ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd guess you'd fall under this category which says you can do that for 30 days and then must get an FM3. Since it is legal for a time, not a Mexican company and you have a valid visa .... who's going to know. Legal, it sounds like not

Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Even volunteering for a charitable institution in Mexico requires a work permit on you FM3. Your FMT is strictly a 'tourist permit' with a maximum length of 180 days, or whatever shorter period is indicated on the form.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

non-paid????

How are you supporting yourself?

Back to your question, at my cousin's company many, many years ago, they had undergraduate students come in for internships (in that case, the company provided for meals, housing, etc., but no pay). They came in on an FMT, but had to immediately file for an FM3 which was paid for and taken care of by the company.

I am aware that even students who come in for even a summer term have to get a student visa.


----------



## Mickaelfff (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi - thanks for answering,
yes I have to support myself - if I can't get any work experience before september I will be in big big trouble.

so far, it sounds illegal so.
I can't understand why they can't get the FM-3. I got this problem with 4 companies.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Mickaelfff said:


> Hi - thanks for answering,
> yes I have to support myself - if I can't get any work experience before september I will be in big big trouble.
> 
> so far, it sounds illegal so.
> I can't understand why they can't get the FM-3. I got this problem with 4 companies.


I am not sure why the company is giving you so many problems. True, there are some fees that have to be paid to the government and/or attorney to get it going (and I am sure if you did this, the company shouldn't have any problem). All the company really needs to do is sign off on a letter petitioning the government for you to be in the internship. The FM3 for a working persons has no lower limit as far as the amount of money that one has to earn per month, unlike one who is retired and has to show a minimum amount per month. I am not sure if it is your company that doesn't want to shell out money to do it, including an attorney, or what.


----------

